# Best portable amp?



## jayveerivera

Im a noobie to audiophile. I've recently purchased the Audio Technica ATH M50s and I was wondering what is the best portable amp for this headphones. The Amp will be connected to my iPhone 5 or iPod nano. I was looking at the Fiio e11 and the PA2V2 but I can't decide. I want an amp(low end) that will add a good bass boost and have richer bass.


----------



## MalVeauX

jayveerivera said:


> Im a noobie to audiophile. I've recently purchased the Audio Technica ATH M50s and I was wondering what is the best portable amp for this headphones. The Amp will be connected to my iPhone 5 or iPod nano. I was looking at the Fiio e11 and the PA2V2 but I can't decide. I want an amp(low end) that will add a good bass boost and have richer bass.


 
  
 Heya,
  
 Well, the M50 doesn't even need an amplifier. It's efficient.
  
 But if you want to just spend some money, get yourself a Fiio E11 or a CMOY and turn on the bass boost features. You're basically buying a hardware equalizer.
  
 Or you can get clever and start equalizing for better effect on your headphone to produce more bass. Search for threads on how to properly equalize.
  
 Very best,


----------



## jayveerivera

malveaux said:


> Heya,
> 
> Well, the M50 doesn't even need an amplifier. It's efficient.
> 
> ...




Thanks for the advice! You don't recommend the PA2V2 over the E11?


----------



## Mooses9

The e11 is a pretty solid amp. The jds c421 is also a good choice as its bass boost implementation is excellent you csn get one of those used for around 100.00


----------



## jayveerivera

Bump


----------



## domsch1988

Weren't the answers you got satisfying enough? If you want to bump this thread, ask what wasn't clear or what didn't completely answer your qestion.
You heard that the m50's don't need an amp and you got recommendations if you still want to buy one.
So, what's missing for you?
(Not to be misunderstood: I don't want to be rude. I want to help you answer the questions you've got, i just don't see which they are)

Rock on
Dominik


----------



## jayveerivera

domsch1988 said:


> Weren't the answers you got satisfying enough? If you want to bump this thread, ask what wasn't clear or what didn't completely answer your qestion.
> You heard that the m50's don't need an amp and you got recommendations if you still want to buy one.
> So, what's missing for you?
> (Not to be misunderstood: I don't want to be rude. I want to help you answer the questions you've got, i just don't see which they are)
> ...




I just wanted more answers. None of the answers included info on the pa2v2


----------



## domsch1988

jayveerivera said:


> I just wanted more answers. None of the answers included info on the pa2v2



 

As far as i'm concerned, the pa2v2 doesn't feature a Bass boost circuit. For your wishlist it would be out then.


----------



## Mooses9

I dont get this thread are you looking for the "best portable amp" ? 

I dont hearcalot of people recommending other heavy hitters for portable amps


----------



## domsch1988

mooses9 said:


> I dont get this thread are you looking for the "best portable amp" ?
> 
> I dont hearcalot of people recommending other heavy hitters for portable amps


 
  
 The title is actually misleading. He's searching for an entry level amp to go with an iDevice and m50's. Since the hp's don't need an amp, and he still wants one, we recommendet the usual suspects in the entry class.
  
 I agree that information is a bit vague on this one. We don't have a budget for example. We don't know what "portable" means (is an o2 portable?) all we know is, entry level and basshead for m50's
  
 Rock on
 Dominik


----------



## kimvictor

K. I think it's getting off topic. There is no way that C5, Pa2v2, or E11 is the best portable amp. But more realistically, I guess I say go for E11 or a Cmoy if you are looking for an entry level bass boost amp.


----------



## james93

Here you go a sub $100 amp shoot out
  
 Has some options plus it includes the E11.


----------



## Mooses9

kimvictor said:


> K. I think it's getting off topic. *There is no way that C5, Pa2v2, or E11 is the best portable amp.* But more realistically, I guess I say go for E11 or a Cmoy if you are looking for an entry level bass boost amp.




Exactly im over here about to say rsa intruder,rsa sr71-b,alo audio rx mk3+,alo audio continental v3 ect ect ect

Those imo.are some good portable amps there are others.

But if we are looking at entry level amps what should be asked is whats the best entry level amp.

In the end I feel with this hobby the best is what you can afford. In this hobby alot is trial and error some ppl like this some people like that. What is considered the best would more of less start a opinion war which in turn would gain you nothing really.

Buy a e11 if you dont like itvsell it and go to a different amp. I wouldbsay its hard pressing to say what amp should I get someone rsttle off a name and that amp actually be perfect for you.

Once you buy a amp and realize what it is about that amp you like and dont like. Then you can move on to find a amp that more suites your needs.


----------



## ExpatinJapan

jayveerivera said:


> Im a noobie to audiophile. I've recently purchased the Audio Technica ATH M50s and I was wondering what is the best portable amp for this headphones. The Amp will be connected to my iPhone 5 or iPod nano. I was looking at the Fiio e11 and the PA2V2 but I can't decide. I want an amp(low end) that will add a good bass boost and have richer bass.


 
 You may find that you dont really need an amp(see below).
  
 But of course you may want one anyway.
 From the posts above you are looking for an entry level amp. The Fiio E11(has a bass boost), a cmoy or JDS labs amp are a good start. The Pa2v2 is kind of bulky imho.
  
 I would suggest to try this first
 https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/denon-audio/id520604518?mt=8
 Download the above FREE app and then try EQing the bass. You may be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## kimvictor

Is anyone hyped for new Leckerton amp? UHA-6S.MKII has impressed me so much, and I hope the next version's even better!


----------



## jayveerivera

domsch1988 said:


> The title is actually misleading. He's searching for an entry level amp to go with an iDevice and m50's. Since the hp's don't need an amp, and he still wants one, we recommendet the usual suspects in the entry class.
> 
> I agree that information is a bit vague on this one. We don't have a budget for example. We don't know what "portable" means (is an o2 portable?) all we know is, entry level and basshead for m50's
> 
> ...




I'm looking for the best portable budget amp. Sorry for the misleading title.


----------



## Mooses9

jayveerivera said:


> I'm looking for the best portable budget amp. Sorry for the misleading title.


 
  
 how much do you want to spend


----------



## jayveerivera

$70


----------



## Mooses9

i would recomend the fiio e11 or fiio e7, ive owned both and you cant really beat them for the price. they arent audiophile grade quality. but they are nice entry level amps. i think the the e7 can be had for like 80 shipped, and the e11 is like 52 or around 60.00


----------



## KimChee

E11 for sure at that price range.


----------



## Mooses9

Pull any triggers.yet?


----------



## jayveerivera

mooses9 said:


> Pull any triggers.yet?




I went with the PA2V2 and I also bought the go dap 3 for my 3GS for only $20 on amazon. Came across the Go Dap 3 while doing research on portable amps for an iPhone.


----------



## domsch1988

jayveerivera said:


> I went with the PA2V2 and I also bought the go dap 3 for my 3GS for only $20 on amazon. Came across the Go Dap 3 while doing research on portable amps for an iPhone.



 


So just to be sure: You asked which amp. Everyone said e11 or cmoyBB. You asked if we recommend it over the pa2v2. Everyone still said go with the e11. Then you bought the pa2v2 for headphones that don't need it?
Sometimes i just don't get it...
None the less i hope you found what you were looking for and you don't mind reporting back how your new setup improved your experience.
Don't get me wrong, i'm like that sometimes too. You have already decided and wanted confirmation... Don't get the feeling that i'm bashing you for your choice. I'd really like to hear how the pa2v2 works out for you, as i am thinking about getting it myself as a secondary portable.

Rock on
Dominik


----------



## jayveerivera

domsch1988 said:


> jayveerivera said:
> 
> 
> > I went with the PA2V2 and I also bought the go dap 3 for my 3GS for only $20 on amazon. Came across the Go Dap 3 while doing research on portable amps for an iPhone.
> ...




The reason why I didn't pick the E11 is because I came across the C&C bh and from what I've read it is the e11 killer. I'm planning to buy the c&c bh within 2 months


----------



## fiascogarcia

jayveerivera said:


> The reason why I didn't pick the E11 is because I came across the C&C bh and from what I've read it is the e11 killer. I'm planning to buy the c&c bh within 2 months


 
  
 You might look at the E12 before you leap in a couple of months.  I think there are some Head-Fi comparison reviews.  Otherwise, the C&C appears to be well respected.  Good luck!


----------

